# My roof's leakin !



## 128972 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi there, I have got about a cup full of water leaking in around my center roof vent each time it rains in the hymer 

Looks like its been that way for a while, 

Cant see any obvious places - have spent half an hour with the hoze trying to find the leak but no luck

Any ideas ? I suppose due the the sandwhich type construction it could come from anywhere - will I need to remove all the vents, fittings etc one by one and re- seal ?

Thank you


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Oldladyhymer! May I extend a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts?

If I was in your position, the first thing I would do is STOP putting more water on the roof. You are right when you predict that the water in the leak could be coming from anywhere.

The second thing I recommend is tilting your MH so that there is NO standing water on the roof. Make arrangements for all water to flow off. Put chocks under the wheels on one side or at one end.

The water might be leaking through a roof vent simply because there's a HOLE there. The actual leak could be a badly sealed roof vent OR a seam where the seal has been damaged or removed. This can happen with over-zealous use of jet washers. :evil: 

So, if I was in your shoes (again!) I'd check the roof vents and the seals, and the seams where panels join. Yes, I would need to know the source of the leak. 

I would not use silicone sealant, as it is known to NOT stick to caravan surfaces. A more suitable product, apparently, is Sikaflex. 

It would be good to know more about your motorhome, it's age, type, condition...

It would also be worth your while if you were to subscribe to this site then you could do as many searches as you wish. Very often, YOUR problem has already been someone else's problem... the solution already exists.

Good luck with your problem. Keep us informed of your progress.


Late edit: I've just checked the Memberlist and there are 163 members with the Hymer 544. It's a popular MH! I can't believe you're the only one with a leaky roof!



:wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you're really lucky it may just be the roof vent that needs re-sealing so get it re-sealed anyway - now.

Chances are though that if there's a cupful coming through there will be gallons of it soaking through between the skins. Get a damp tester and scan the whole interior for damp patches, this will give you a clue as to where it's getting in - and where it's going out.

Delay in sealing minor leaks is the easiest way to run up expensive repairs.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, dont know for sure but i would think sikaflex might not be the best sealant for a roof vent as once things are stuck with it, they are stuck!! might be near impossible to unstick it in the future if you needed to replace the vent? just my opinion of course, all the best sean


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Also vents by law have to have residual ventilation when fully closed (unlike 'roof lights'). In extreme weather water can blow in.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

oldladyhymer said:


> Hi there, I have got about a cup full of water leaking in around my center roof vent each time it rains in the hymer
> 
> Looks like its been that way for a while,
> 
> ...


Roof vents and Heki roof-lights are very susceptible to leaks and it's more than likely that the water is getting past the sealing compound seams that deteriorate with age. It's a comparatively easy job to remove the vent and once removed it's very likely that the source of the leak will be easy to see. But it needs doing sooner rather than later as it is amazing how quickly internal woodwork frames deteriorate when kept damp. If it's been leaking a while you may find that the wooden frame sandwiched between the outer skin and the headlining may have to be replaced before you can refit the vent. In any case, everything must be bone dry BEFORE you re-install the vent, as otherwise you will be sealing in the moisture.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Also vents by law have to have residual ventilation when fully closed (unlike 'roof lights'). In extreme weather water can blow in.


Yes - that's a thought .... and with the extreme weather most of us have had during the past few days ........ !


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It's true water ingress can track from anywhere on the roof, coming out feet away from the actual source of ingress.

One thing i've noticed about Hymers, lots of them have chequer plate on the roof... this plate is rarely sealed on all four edges. If someone has fitted a roof box, rack, aerial etc onto this plate (by screwing through it and into the roof), the water could be tracking under the plate and through the roof where the accessory is fitted, then tracking along the roof to the only exit, the skylights. Thought id mention it, as ive seen it before.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Does your vent have a winder? We had a leak from our Heki it had come in around the windup handle and luckily we were covered by our water ingress. In our case the Heki was a known problem. Ours was only leaking in very heavy rain so yours could be as a result of the extreme weather we are having at present.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Also check all the seams on the roof as the sealant can crack during the summer. I dont know much about re-sealing seams, wetheryou can just remove the old stuff and fun a new bead over it, or if you need to do more.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you do remove the vent, reseal with the grey mastic. Most dealers will stock it. It is not the easiest of sealants to use but in my opinion, and experience,it will be the best. Sikaflex, although a super product, is not the best for this purpose. As has been mentioned, not only will it seal, it will stick!


----------



## 123318 (May 9, 2009)

HI the best sealant that i have used was inotec adheseal i bought it on ebay from a company who trades as pondeuro it was fantastic and you can use it even if the surround is damp in fact it is better when there is dampness around it remains flexible but super seal she276


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I had an old 544 some years ago and a roof leak, it turned out to be a roof vent of the old type. I replace it and one other for the Heiki unit and all was well. I would dow't unless your very unlucky that its one of the factory joint, I hope for your sake its not though. As previously posted it would pay to leave the van on a slope so no more water gets in until the weather allows you to remove the roof light/s 

Wobby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

most Hymers dont have woodwork in the roof as they are bonded to polystyrene and the inner skin is bonded to that, you can tell when you walk on the roof there very solid.


----------

